# iphone = magic mouse



## bdlapierre (31 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

je souhaite utiliser l'iphone sur Mac pro + 24 ", pour scroller et gestes mutlitouch*
dois je acheter Touchpad ou remote HD ?
* utilisation de la main gauche, souris filaire razerdeath ader de la main droite.

Aux utilisateurs : Merci d'argumenter les avantages de l'une ou l'autre des applications, je ne souhaite pas acheter les deux.

Bonne année !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------

Petite precision dans le titre)....


----------



## bdlapierre (6 Janvier 2011)

Je voulais poster dans le forum Iphone
Titre : Utiliser son Iphone Comme trackpad....


----------

